
A chinese villager who sells more software daily than you do - bjonathan
http://maxkle.in/a-chinese-villager-who-sells-more-software-daily-than-you-do/
======
sosuke
No pictures, no links and no supporting information at all in the article. How
do we know this isn't an excellent fiction piece?

All that aside, using those services to farm for project ideas is pretty cool.

~~~
Concours
Maxklein is so Meta, I'm not sure if the story is true, but there's almost
always something to learn from those posts, like: If you are looking for ideas
to build something, hack all the creative process/brainsstorming etc... and do
port your brainstorming to freelancer boards for ideas, it's ok to do what you
enjoy doing, no matter how rich you are or the financial reward. I agree to
both.

------
wallflower
I think this story is actually about Max Klein. The TechCrunch pickup, the
villager are all story avatars. Another HN commenter found out that he writes
video encoding software, along with a franchise of profitable information
iPhone apps. It is a pretty powerful idea - build what people are looking for
- but not as a software soldier-of-fortune but as an owner.

------
nhebb
_Every month, he makes more than $5000_

 _At the moment he’s making more than $5000 a day_

Which is it?

~~~
bmelton
I'm not sure exactly what you're taking issue with, but both statements can be
equally true at the same time, and I can't read either of them in a way in
which one contradicts the other.

~~~
mquander
Give me a break. Is he making closer to $150k a month, or $5k a month? Both
statements cannot be "equally true" coming from a human pen.

~~~
bmelton
They very well can be equally true. $5,000 a day is 'more than' $5k a month,
no matter how you read it. While I agree that it's a potentially confusing
statement, I just don't see anything factually incorrect about it.

For what it's worth, my interpretation is that 'on average' or perhaps 'since
he started', he's made generally over $5,000 in a month, but lately he's doing
far better than that.

Perhaps I'm the one reading too much into it here, but I strongly disagree
that it is in any way misleading or semantically problematic.

~~~
mquander
No person says "more than $5,000" to imply that the value may be any amount
greater than $5,000, with equal probability. Saying "more than $5,000 a month"
if you actually mean "$150,000 a month" may as well be the dictionary
definition of misleading, and totally defeats the purpose of giving a number
at all.

The obvious explanation is that one or the other statement is a typo, and it
would be nice to know which, since it's a big difference. It's possible that
one means "since he started", or whatever, but again, it would be nice if the
author said so.

~~~
bmelton
I suppose if you disregard the rest of my statement, then you are justified in
your comments, but again, based on my reading, it makes sense note the
'lately' in the second part of the statement? To me, that's a qualifier that
during the current timeline, he's doing exceptionally, or abnormally well.

Without contacting the author, the subject of the story, or someone in the
know, we just have to keep peeing in each other's corn flakes, without knowing
the true answer. Regardless, I just don't see justification for taking such
issue with the statement.

 _Edit: I was missing a 'you' in the first sentence._

~~~
mquander
Well, if you got that interpretation out of the sentences in the article,
you're a more adventurous reader than me.

~~~
bmelton
I suppose. I don't think so, but if the votes matter at all, I suppose the
majority agrees with you, though I'm more than a little surprised by them,
since I believe I am factually correct.

So it goes.

------
vaksel
that just sounds like bullshit to me:

    
    
       He did this, and rather than making software for 
       clients, he created his own software products, which he 
       put on the internet. He said that 3 days after he copied 
       a simple idea from the rentacoder list on his website, 
       he was making 2 sales a day. $20 per day, which "
    

you don't just release something and then magically start making 2 sales a
day...you still have to market. And I doubt many people would buy from someone
who wrote in broken english.

isn't it odd, how somehow you ALWAYS manage to find all these interesting
people...in all these odd places.

Why don't you go outside and snap a few pictures of China for us. That would
at least prove that you are actually in China and not just pulling everyone's
chain.

~~~
maxklein
Well, why don't you just click on my flickr link? It's right there on my blog
- a little flickr icon. I regularly post photos.

------
vijayr
"He said he tried selling Firefox for a while, but sales were very low due to
the free competition."

:)

